# Crosman Model 101



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 16, 2014)

I need some help with a Crosman 101 bolt measurement...

If someone has a Model 101 that they could measure the pin on the forward part of the bolt.... the portion forward of the sloped breech end .... I guess you would call it the charging pin... it shoves the pellet up into the barrel... 

I need the length and diameter of that pin ... if you will...

Thanks so much


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 23, 2014)

I guessed at the length ... got it shooting ... slinging lead again ... after almost fifty years not working ... 

I am surprised that no one else has a Crosman Model 101 ...


----------



## Alan in GA (Apr 1, 2014)

*Just found your post*

Not only did I have a 101, I had a highly figured walnut stocked 'sales man's sample' 101 that I bought at a yard sale for $6. Sold it for much more : )
Many that have found themselves owners of these guns do not realize that the hammer has to be cocked to pump it up. The hammer presses against the exhaust valve holding it open if not cocked. Neat old guns. Early versions did not have an 'O' ring groove in the valve body like later production 101s did. Common 'update' is to turn an O ring recess in the valve when rebuilding.
I repaired airguns for a while. Got tired of it. Now I just keep an eye open for 'deals'.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 4, 2014)

Alan... mine does not have the O ring ... to the best of my knowledge it is about a 1939/40 model ... I've had my hands on it for fifty eight years( it has never worked in all that time) ...  it has the all brass valves and the older style conical seals...  I turned seals out of some Delrin type plastic ... it took two tries to get the right angles so they would seal ... I had to make a set of sights for it ... I have found a factory set and placed an order ...

I shot it over the chronograph last week end ... the Benjamin 14.3 gr. .22 calibers averaged out at 525 fps with five pumps and 600 fps with eight pumps... 

This one wears a tiger stripe maple stock in pretty fair shape ... the receiver, barrel and pump tube have very little "black" left on them ...

I need to ask you the location of the o ring groove on the valve body ... I have yet to see a photo that showed the location...


----------



## Alan in GA (Apr 5, 2014)

*here is a network54 link w/pictures....*

http://www.network54.com/Forum/405945/thread/1331367437/Crosman+101+check+valve+leak+and+images

I may have misled a smidge, it may have been only the later models that had factory cut O rings/grooves in the valve bodies. I lathe cut an O ring groove in a Csm 101 I had and it worked fine. I think I have an orgional valve stem (not Pyrasteel but later) for a Csm 101 valve if you need one. The seal ring is replaceable as these old valve stems were threaded instead of a tight press fit on later Crosman valve stems.
I enjoy air guns, willing to discuss them or the repair anytime you want. I bought out the last remaining stock/parts guns/tools/factory service manuals, factory parts from THE GUN CORRAL in Decature when they finally moved out completely. However Ron Sauls came by a while later and purchased what I had left for his airgun business. It was like 'time travel' to go through all the stuff Gun Corral had left. They were a factory authorized repair station for about all airgun brands for many years! [Benjamin/Crosman/Sheridan/Daisy/etc]!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Alan ... thanks for the photo link ... my valve is close to the one in the photo... mine does not have any aluminum parts ... my spring is football shaped ... the stem is shaped close, but has just a brass round piece with a slot in it...  ... the seal is on a "step" with a cone shape seal and the brass part screws to the stem to hold the seal ... 

Thank again for the photo link....


----------



## Alan in GA (Apr 6, 2014)

Stock sounds a nice one. Have you lubricated the valve seals with Crosman Pellgun Oil? It works wonders for synthetic seals.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 6, 2014)

No I haven't been able to find any local ... looks like I'll have to order a tube of it ... I've been trying out a few different pellets to see which one shoot better ... then I'll order a supply from one of the online shops ... 

I think that I'll take it back apart and put a O ring groove on the valve body ... just to make sure it is sealing ... I did smear a just little fine line Permatex liquid gasket around the body  before reseating the body...  That groove in the photo looks way deep ... I think I'll go with a thinner O ring and smaller groove to start with... I got a guy at a local hydraulic shop that has been helping me finding the correct size O rings ...

I'm also rebuilding a Diana Model Five pistol that I've had since 1972 ... seal was bad in it and I chipped the new one trying to get it on the dovetail ... it shot for about 200 shots and the seal gave way ... got to order a new one for it ....


----------



## Alan in GA (Apr 6, 2014)

You can use any material O ring for a pneumatic but need to use urethane or Viton for CO2 guns. I think you need to fit a -113 to your valve body. A GREAT source of airgun knowledge is Rick Wilnecker of PRECISION PELLET.
http://www.airgunshop.net/


----------

